# The weather



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its tipping it down in sunny, southern spain today! I hear its lovely in the UK!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its tipping it down in sunny, southern spain today! I hear its lovely in the UK!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


And I think the forecast for tomorrow is more storms. Time to get the wellies out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> And I think the forecast for tomorrow is more storms. Time to get the wellies out!



Oh good!!! My internet connection falls off when theres a storm!!! So maybe It'll be nice and quiet on here tomorrow, no "nuking" or telling anyone off LOL!!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its tipping it down in sunny, southern spain today! I hear its lovely in the UK!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


It has been glorious here ( N Lincs ) today. Like Spain ought to be, with clear blue skies, but I would still rather be in rainy Spain as it will be bone dry 10 mins later.

Darren


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Its tipping it down in sunny, southern spain today! I hear its lovely in the UK!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2::clap2:::clap2:
:dance::dance:arty:arty::roll::roll::roll::biggrin1::biggrin1:1::eyebrows::eyebrows::juggle::juggle::juggle:
LOL s::focus::banplease:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its tipping it down in sunny, southern spain today! I hear its lovely in the UK!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Boiling hot in Madrid today eh scharlack? I was in the city today, and pheww, it was hot AGAIN!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> And I think the forecast for tomorrow is more storms. Time to get the wellies out!


more storms forecast here, too


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> more storms forecast here, too


Gorgeous here ! Hotter than normal..26C


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Gorgeous here ! Hotter than normal..26C


good for you !!!!:boxing::boxing:


Its still tipping it down on the CdS!
Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

*Gota Fria - Alicante Province*

I've just seen on Canal 9 that the Gota Fria will be with us in Alicante Province imminently


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've just seen on Canal 9 that the Gota Fria will be with us in Alicante Province imminently



Well you can keep it over there Lynn!!! I hope you'll be ok

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well you can keep it over there Lynn!!! I hope you'll be ok
> 
> Jo xxx


Murcia is on red alert

according to this we're only on orange alert, but canal 9 is the local channel & pretty reliable

Meteoalarm - Alerting Europe for extreme Weather

so maybe it's spreading



we'll be ok - our basement was flooded 2 years ago, but we've moved now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Murcia is on red alert
> 
> according to this we're only on orange alert, but canal 9 is the local channel & pretty reliable
> 
> ...




Oh??? Does that chart mean that Málaga is on orange alert too?????


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rained most of yesterday, most of the night too. Swimming pool filling up...Managed to get in a couple of hours walk for Our Little Azor this morning before it started again....mud everywhere along the rio path.
I think the last time it rained heavily down here was sometime in March....so it makes a pleasant change.
As long as it doesn't go on too long.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Rained most of yesterday, most of the night too. Swimming pool filling up...Managed to get in a couple of hours walk for Our Little Azor this morning before it started again....mud everywhere along the rio path.
> I think the last time it rained heavily down here was sometime in March....so it makes a pleasant change.
> As long as it doesn't go on too long.


Judging from xabiachica's post about "Gota Fria", which from my understanding is major, major storms, winds, rain and hail we could be in for more than we'd like !!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Judging from xabiachica's post about "Gota Fria", which from my understanding is major, major storms, winds, rain and hail we could be in for more than we'd like !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx



Hmm. Not looking forward to that. Our Little Azor demands a long (two hours at least) daily walk whatever the weather.
Is the weather where you are much different from that down here? I remember you once wrote that byou had to scrape ice off your windscreen...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Hmm. Not looking forward to that. Our Little Azor demands a long (two hours at least) daily walk whatever the weather.
> Is the weather where you are much different from that down here? I remember you once wrote that byou had to scrape ice off your windscreen...



I dont know!! I think its all pretty much the same with regional differences??? Being nearer the coast where you are probably means you dont get it quite as cold!???

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know!! I think its all pretty much the same with regional differences??? Being nearer the coast where you are probably means you dont get it quite as cold!???
> 
> Jo xx


we've had snow here a few times - not much - just enough to put a little cap on Montgo



I just saw on the news about floods in Almeria!


seems the whole coast is getting it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know!! I think its all pretty much the same with regional differences??? Being nearer the coast where you are probably means you dont get it quite as cold!???
> 
> Jo xx


We arrived here last December as refugees from ice, snow and -15C temperatures so it seemed like the Equator. We never had frost the whole winter here. In January/February we had high winds, heavy rain and a couple of spectacular t-storms. Very hot here this summer. But I guess the temperature differences are minimal.
I'm looking forward to log fires this winter.


----------

